# Aqueduct Material



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am considering constructing an aqueduct Raised track. I will need approximately 60 to 80 feet. I have seen this done with concrete and foam but has anyone used other material?

I would like to use styrofoam but have no idea where I can get enough. I am also concerned that it will not hold up out doors.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

You are referring to a viaduct? An aqueduct carries water (very rarely a RR track and canal combined, which I intend to build next spring). 

You're best off going with concrete, as far as it holding up to punishment. If you were in N. Va. area, I'd help you as I'm used to lifting 80 lb bags


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Navy Tech, I would use styrafoam, i built a building with it, very easy to use, check out Yogi Wallaces web site, you will get lots of helpful hints to use it. 

You can shape that stuff to whatever you want, then paint it a gray with outdoor paint, then weather it with spray paint. I ran a steel brush along the styrafoam, made lines and gave it a rough look.

You can get sheets of the stuff from Home Depot, Menards or Lowes, I would get the 2 in for what you are doing.

Mixing all that concrete, or just cutting styrafoam and painting, easy choice for me








tom h


----------

